
The JVM is not that heavy - tosh
https://opensourcery.co.za/2017/01/05/the-jvm-is-not-that-heavy/
======
dozzie
Start time and memory usage are atrocious. This is heavy plenty enough.

> To clone and run one sample app I needed to upgrade XCode, upgrade the
> command line tools for XCode (>6GB in total), install a new Ruby version and
> bundler and then bundle install in the sample app...

> That whole exercise took hours.

Just because you do sh&t with even heavier and crazier tools doesn't change
the fact that JVM is heavy. You just look in wrong direction, that's all.

> I run at least 5 JVM processes on my 2012 MacBook Pro with 8GB of memory.
> This is all day, every day. I would never have tried to start 5 Rails apps
> at the same time.

Wow, what an accomplishment. I run twice that number of Python web
applications on a VPS that has 768MB RAM, and the server hosts also other
things.

You just don't have the right perspective.

